# paragility video



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/12/paragility.html

What a great venue for agility and bonding between father, son and dog.

Maybe this could catch on in the U.S.

RBD


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

That's a beautiful and touching video. Definitely choked up...a LOT.

I've been training Jasper to do agility. It is tough! Agility is very much about being partners with your dog, and father/son/dog are fantastic partners. The dog clearly knows how to do all the obstacles, but is patient and waits for instruction from his partners. That looked to be a relatively difficult course, having the dog walk past one open end of the tunnel but having to enter the tunnel from the other side, for example. But he waited until his handler told him which side to go in. Having an obstacle-obsessed dog, I know that can be difficult! Also, that was a beautiful run, regardless of the son's disability. 

This led me to some other para-agility videos. This particular story is also fascinating: http://agilitynerd.com/blog/agility/journal/para-agility-bruno.html.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

You guys.... I'm weeping here! :'( Both videos are so amazing! Sophie watched the first one with me and followed every move. Thank you for sharing


----------

